# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  SuperWinch Install

## MikeyC

Hey Guys,

I have a 2019 JL with the steel mopar bumper.  I also have the Rusty's winch plate.  The Superwinch Talon 12.5isr is the winch I am trying to install.  I know 12.5 is way more than I need for my 2 door.  I already own it and refuse to buy a new winch.  

My question is does anyone have the tools to drill holes thru the 1/4 steel winch plate?  I also think I will need to clearance the top of the bumper as well.  I've had the winch since 2014 and it is a great winch the few times I've had to use it.  Any and all suggestions are welcome.  I plan on stopping by a few metal shops locally in southern NH to see if anyone cane help.

Thanks,

Mike

----------


## Rubicon

> Hey Guys,
> I have a 2019 JL with the steel mopar bumper.  I also have the Rusty's winch plate.  The Superwinch Talon 12.5isr is the winch I am trying to install.  I know 12.5 is way more than I need for my 2 door.  I already own it and refuse to buy a new winch.  
> My question is does anyone have the tools to drill holes thru the 1/4 steel winch plate?  I also think I will need to clearance the top of the bumper as well.  I've had the winch since 2014 and it is a great winch the few times I've had to use it.  Any and all suggestions are welcome.  I plan on stopping by a few metal shops locally in southern NH to see if anyone cane help.
> Thanks, Mike


Hey Mike,
How many holes? A decent drill with some good sharp bits should be able to do it, as usually that stuff is mild steel and drills fairly easy. It takes more effort than a press, but can get the job done ;)

----------


## ecgreen

Yep, Rubicon is correct. Just start with small bits and work your way  up.

----------


## Yipjeep

> Hey Guys,
> I have a 2019 JL with the steel mopar bumper.  I also have the Rusty's winch plate.  The Superwinch Talon 12.5isr is the winch I am trying to install.  I know 12.5 is way more than I need for my 2 door.  I already own it and refuse to buy a new winch.  
> My question is does anyone have the tools to drill holes thru the 1/4 steel winch plate?  I also think I will need to clearance the top of the bumper as well.  I've had the winch since 2014 and it is a great winch the few times I've had to use it.  Any and all suggestions are welcome.  I plan on stopping by a few metal shops locally in southern NH to see if anyone cane help.
> Thanks,
> Mike


I had a Talon 9.5iSR that I installed on a 2017 JKU JCR steel bumper. JCR swore the bolt pattern would line up with the Superwinch and it did not. After speaking with JCR I did what Shawn recommended. I drilled out 4 new holes using various size bits. I started small and worked up to a drill bit size just larger then the bolt. Make sure you add some paint to the bare metal around the hole. I am a worrywart and didn't like how the new holes thinned out the amount of metal in those 4 areas, so I made two rectangular plates to use as washers on the bottom side of the winch plate for added strength. Each rectangular winch plate had two holes that lined up with the new drill holes in the winch plate.

----------


## mtyler11

> Yep, Rubicon is correct. Just start with small bits and work your way  up.


small bits?  What's the matter Col Sanders, Chicken?!  Just break out the drill press and the big boy bit! 



> Hey Guys, My question is does anyone have the tools to drill holes thru the 1/4 steel winch plate?



just use some oil on the drill bit.  3 in 1 oil, motor oil, ...

----------


## Ivoryring

Flamecut!

----------


## NotThePainter

Just be patient, drive it during winter time, rust will make the holes plus some spares.

----------


## BlueberryHill

> just use some oil on the drill bit.  3 in 1 oil, motor oil, ...


My go-to for drilling and tapping steel is Marvel Mystery Oil, just used it today to drill 9/16" holes through Mary-Ann's front bumper for tow bar brackets. I used a step drill in a 3/8" 18V Ryobi cordless drill.

----------


## Rubicon

> ...I used a step drill...


Those bits do amaze me still. Well the good ones anyways.

----------


## Rubicon

> small bits?  What's the matter Col Sanders, Chicken?!  Just break out the drill press and the big boy bit!...


If you got one.
I like to at least have a pilot hole for location and to get the bigger drill bit(s) to cut faster ;)

----------


## MikeyC

Rubicon, 

2 holes.  The superwinch if offset 1" longer to the left.  The Rusty's plate is centered.  The 1" inch is enough to contact the passenger side frame rail where the bumper connects.  I was also wondering if I drill between the 2 sets of holes on the winch plate, will it weaken the rigidity of the plate?  I am thinking most of the pulling pressure is front to rear, not so much up and down.  Haven't tried to drill thru it yet, just haven't been in a rush since it is still mud season and all. 

Thank you everyone for the input so far.  Will keep you posted.

----------


## Rubicon

> Rubicon,
> 2 holes.  The superwinch if offset 1" longer to the left.  The Rusty's plate is centered.  The 1" inch is enough to contact the passenger side frame rail where the bumper connects.  I was also wondering if I drill between the 2 sets of holes on the winch plate, will it weaken the rigidity of the plate?  I am thinking most of the pulling pressure is front to rear, not so much up and down.  Haven't tried to drill thru it yet, just haven't been in a rush since it is still mud season and all. 
> Thank you everyone for the input so far.  Will keep you posted.


Just two, that should be fairly quick and easy.
The strength will not really be compromised with only a couple of small holes. Plus it is like you stated, the force is being applied across the plate, not downward. If you look at one of those "universal" winch mounting plates, you will see that they have many additional holes, and I have never known of them failing.

Mud season always seems long, and it has been a bad one up here, but it is drying :)
It's just the cold nights lingering on and on that is also frustrating. We have a thick frost this morning(mid 20's) and I already put away my ice scraper :(

----------


## MikeyC

Thats why it's nice to have the automatic start with heated seats and steering wheel! I am a traditionalist, and always  have said jeeps should be 2 doors and manuals.  Then I drove a new 2021 rubicon manual and it may have been the slowest/ worst transmission I have ever driven.  Stuck with the 2 door but got the Auto.  Maybe I'm getting older. My subie is still a stick tho!

----------


## Rubicon

> Thats why it's nice to have the automatic start with heated seats and steering wheel! I am a traditionalist, and always  have said jeeps should be 2 doors and manuals.  Then I drove a new 2021 rubicon manual and it may have been the slowest/ worst transmission I have ever driven.  Stuck with the 2 door but got the Auto.  Maybe I'm getting older. My subie is still a stick tho!


Never liked their 6-speed manual either(especially the 1st gen JK's), and the automatics have got better(since 2nd gen JK's), but never expected the Jeep "standards" to shift like sports cars, though hopefully not like a big truck either.

----------

